# bolt power supply bites the dust



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

bolt + dead

Sent to weaknees for repair. Lifetime unit


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

philhu said:


> bolt + dead
> 
> Sent to weaknees for repair. Lifetime unit


????? If the power supply is dead, why didn't you just get another one rather than sending the unit to Weaknees? The Bolt has an external power supply.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Sent to weaknees for repair. Lifetime unit[/QUOTE]


UCLABB said:


> ????? If the power supply is dead, why didn't you just get another one rather than sending the unit to Weaknees? The Bolt has an external power supply.


Because it acts like a power supply problem since it lights for about 1/4 second. It has been doing this for a year. Disk was fine. So i think the power jack on the unit is flakey


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

UCLABB said:


> ????? If the power supply is dead, why didn't you just get another one rather than sending the unit to Weaknees? The Bolt has an external power supply.


I was wondering the same thing. You can order a new power supply for the Bolt directly from Tivo for $7.99

TiVo Accessories| BOLT Power Adaptor


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

rjrsouthwest said:


> I was wondering the same thing. You can order a new power supply for the Bolt directly from Tivo for $7.99
> 
> TiVo Accessories| BOLT Power Adaptor


 Yes. I did that. I think it is connector and dont wanna fiddle opening unit. Not like svr2000 days


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

philhu said:


> Sent to weaknees for repair. Lifetime unit


Because it acts like a power supply problem since it lights for about 1/4 second. It has been doing this for a year. Disk was fine. So i think the power jack on the unit is flakey[/QUOTE]

Then the title of your post is misleading and I wasted my time responding.


----------

